# 02 Blk Saph/Nat Brown



## Dincic (Jul 27, 2002)

*02 330Cic Blk Saph/Nat Brown*


----------



## WhiteTrash (Nov 7, 2002)

looks GREAT! This is exactly the combo I'm planning on ordering. Do you have any interior pics? I'm debating whether or not to get the PP because I'm not sure if I want the wood or silver trim.

Any additional pics you have would be MUCH appreciated!


----------

